# Favourite color of all time for longchamp le pliage?



## fsadeli

Hi peeps!! i intend to get a new longchamp le pliage in medium and short handle and i really want to know what color is your favourite for the longchamp bag as i need the one that can match with everything!! i'm thinking between red or black, but now the basic colors are all made from China!! so if u got the same or any else could be a better suggestion for me!! currently i got a le pliage small size short handle in dark purple and i thought it's the easiest to match, so now i'm in dilemma of choosing another color, help please? thanks all!!


----------



## noxxy

i hv a black and white. Quite like the dark purple as well. Black is actually very versatile, i just use it anywhere.. if u want something that is more unique, what abt terracotta?


----------



## fsadeli

which teracotta? oh my, white is hard to be mantained right? i have black in mind untill when i saw the bleuet color, it's still made from france!! so now i'm debating which one to get, that's why i'm asking all the lovely tpf-ers here about their favourite longchamp bag color and since u answered black..so yayy 1 black lovers!!


----------



## noxxy

it is the orangey red.. find it rather unique compared to the rest of us carryg the basic colors.. 

white, yes.. it is hard to maintain.. mostly sitting in my wardrobe as I am afraid of getting it dirty..


----------



## fsadeli

thank you for ur suggestion,btw urs still made from france? so lucky! i don't have any idea if in my local boutique still carry terracotta, perhaps should go and check it out...anyone else?


----------



## lily25

I like the light blue (bleuet?), black and white!

Mine are made in France.


----------



## claudia rucker

i just picked up the marigold color its a goldie yellow for fall and it really looks nice with everything.. and it is made in france too


----------



## fsadeli

is it muscade? i saw it in the web, it looks cool!! but i doubt i could wear it everytime, isn't it look very summer-ish? ahaha


----------



## jordanjordan

I like the green one that is out right now, Green Pistachio.  I have a large bag in Terracotta and I don't love the color.  I use it as a carryon bag when travelling and just for various things like that but I would rather have the dark purple or pistachio.


----------



## fsadeli

i like the green one too!! but i scared it'll be hard to match with clothes...hmm


----------



## couture2387

I have a medium short handle in black and white.  My fav is the white because it looks so nice with the brown handle.  Plus it matches with almost everything and if it gets dirty you just wipe with a wet cloth and its clean again.


----------



## fsadeli

anyone?


----------



## ballet_russe

fsadeli, you should pick the color that is best for YOU. if you wear bright colors a lot, maybe neutral is better. or if you wear a lot of neutrals, then a bright bag is good to spice up your outfit. 

i think tan and black and brown are best for neutral. i have some bright color longchamp, and sometimes they are just too much if I am wearing a clashing color.

personally, i like the limited edition bags, since they are unlike most people have. i have a millefiori (photo below!) from a few years back.


----------



## Lululovebags

i dont have any longchamps yet but if you're talking easy to match with clothes, maybe you can consider the brown.

btw ballet russe, your bag is very nice!


----------



## fsadeli

ya i love ur bag too, gosh it must've been very costy lol, i heard from local boutique here in singapore that the classic colors never go on sale, is that true? guess i don't have to wait? lol


----------



## digby723

I have white but have wanted a red one from day one!! They're just harder for me to find! I'm hoping to go to France this summer and if I do, I'll HAVE to pick it up then!!  I loveee these bags! They're perfect for rainy days!


----------



## fsadeli

i kinda like the bleuet color which is the seasonal color, which one to pick between bleuet,red,black? oh wooww dilemma!!


----------



## handbglvr004

ballet_russe said:


> fsadeli, you should pick the color that is best for YOU. if you wear bright colors a lot, maybe neutral is better. or if you wear a lot of neutrals, then a bright bag is good to spice up your outfit.
> 
> i think tan and black and brown are best for neutral. i have some bright color longchamp, and sometimes they are just too much if I am wearing a clashing color.
> 
> personally, i like the limited edition bags, since they are unlike most people have. i have a millefiori (photo below!) from a few years back.


 I love this chocolate one.


----------



## kigwai

I love all colours of longchamp bags! I got a greeny brown which I think has discontinued since in the medium short handle... I use it for work and it matches with pretty much everything.. I also have the hot pink and black in the small size.. 
I would go for the red, i think black is a little plain.. 
Today I bought the green one for a friend and I must say the colour is absolutely gorgeous... although I would also find it difficult to match..


----------



## BagLadie

I have a black one with brown handles and I love it.


----------



## fsadeli

there will be a limited edition coming tommorow in my local boutique, the one with white silverish handle, available in 2 color, purplish-pink and dark beige, so excited, but at the same time getting more dilemma,lol i do like the red and it suprised me when i called them this evening, the red one all sold out in 2 outlet branch, i managed to reserve 1 from the last outlet, pheww


----------



## flyvetjo

I have a red medium one and love it. That chocolate limted edition one is really cute!!!!


----------



## ballet_russe

fsadeli said:


> ya i love ur bag too, gosh it must've been very costy lol, i heard from local boutique here in singapore that the classic colors never go on sale, is that true? guess i don't have to wait? lol



no! limited edition bags always go on sale for dirt cheap at the boutiques at the end of the season. i paid 56 euros for that one!


----------



## fsadeli

OMG that's GREAT DEAL!!! i think i might getting the bleuet since it's seasonal color  i thought I can get the classic anytime so no rush lol, the color is very nice, it's like turqouise/aqua color


----------



## fsadeli

i found the promotion, u all can see the small pics of the longchamp limited edition bags, how do u all think? 
*http://www.dbs.com.sg/sg/personal/cards/promotions/beautysep/*


----------



## gjaneco

i have the black one with tan handles too. i love it!


----------



## fsadeli

finally i get the one in bleuet, i bought it from other seller in forum, so although it feels really the same as my longchamp, but i still have this small fear of this being fake! any idea to prove the authenticity? perhaps small points to show that the bag is real? lol i think i'm being too paranoid!


----------



## kimalee

don't know the name, but there is a light blue that I love!


----------



## ballet_russe

fsadeli said:


> finally i get the one in bleuet, i bought it from other seller in forum, so although it feels really the same as my longchamp, but i still have this small fear of this being fake! any idea to prove the authenticity? perhaps small points to show that the bag is real? lol i think i'm being too paranoid!



please post photos and we can help you.  first check -- is the inside the same color as the outside?  (it shouldn't be.) also check the leather grain and make sure it's EXACTLY the same as your other longchamp. the fakes always have the wrong leather.. 

there is also a guide on ebay:
http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305


----------



## fsadeli

ballet_russe said:


> please post photos and we can help you.  first check -- is the inside the same color as the outside?  (it shouldn't be.) also check the leather grain and make sure it's EXACTLY the same as your other longchamp. the fakes always have the wrong leather..
> 
> there is also a guide on ebay:
> http://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-Fake-Longchamp-quot-Les-Pliages-quot_W0QQugidZ10000000006532305



yes it's totally the same, inside is white which is exactly like my one in fig, it's all the same except the small button in the clasp leather, the logo is turn upside down (third pic), dunno why perhaps i'm being too paranoid, i'll provide with the overall pics,hope u could do a better justice


----------



## fsadeli

anyone?


----------



## ballet_russe

100% authentic!

don't worry about the snap. often they are crooked.


----------



## fsadeli

ballet_russe said:


> 100% authentic!
> 
> don't worry about the snap. often they are crooked.




YAYYY!! what a HUGEE RELIEF!! THANK YOU  finally got a new longchamp, love the color, feel easy breezy!! lol


----------



## Purses

I'm such a huge fan of these bags.  The really large ones are perfect my me & my SO when we travel or go camping.  I love the purses and the durability.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to ever find them on sale in Toronto.


----------



## sw0pp

bit off topic, but: how waterproof are they really? cos the canvas is coated? won't it come off after some years? (had a backpack from eastpak, was waterproof for half a year... then the coating was gone and my cellphone swimming in water lol). so the contents would stay dry if I walked around in pouring rain without umbrella?


----------



## Purses

I don't think they are really waterproof, but water resistant.  But, if you drop the bag in the bathtub, I don't think anything inside would get wet.  I think the zipper part would be the problem.


----------



## sw0pp

so if water comes on the canvas it will just roll off? It's just hard to imagine since umbrellas also become water-unresistant with time lol


----------



## babybel

Favorite color would be the figue (fig?) that I just bought- it's the dusty purple that's not pastel and not too dark.  It's really pretty!

Also a side note to the ladies who still want to purchase one- I just presaled one at the nyc saks and scored a medium pliage with long handles for $30.18 from $125!


----------



## doreenjoy

The Pistachio color in large is on sale at Saks: 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709211&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524444768851&R=671194102261&P_name=Longchamp&sid=11DC3938A52A&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227346918725


----------



## lakemeader

fsadeli said:


> i like the green one too!! but i scared it'll be hard to match with clothes...hmm



hmn... the smart thing to do in my opinion is to make sure the bags DO NOT match with the clothes, so that the bags will STAND OUT.

and BTW, can someone do me a favour please of taking a picture of the inside tag of the bag?
i have one limited ed but its canvas medium + short handle in blue and i can't see it anywhere on the 'net 

thanks


----------



## popita

Hi there, don't mean to hijack the thread or revive one from long time ago... but I think this is the most appropriate thread for my question.

I just got interested in purchasing a Le Pliage,  and am unfamiliar with the classic and seasonal colors.  Since people have stated that classic colors never go on sale, I want to be sure to purchase one of those, or wait for a sale for a seasonal color.  I am really liking the Bilberry... anyone know if that is a "classic"?   Or does anyone know which colors are classic?  TIA!


----------



## AnneHathaway

Bilberry of course! Followed by Chocolate and black.


----------



## X0X0

I love the black


----------



## doreenjoy

Royal blue!

In second place, chocolate brown.


----------



## Ania

I have 5 different colours (maroon, black, off-white, chocolate and navy) but I like navy best and use it the most. Partly because navy is my favourite colour so the bag goes well with most of my clothes. I also really like their beige - perfect for summer!


----------



## Ania

popita said:


> Hi there, don't mean to hijack the thread or revive one from long time ago... but I think this is the most appropriate thread for my question.
> 
> I just got interested in purchasing a Le Pliage,  and am unfamiliar with the classic and seasonal colors.  Since people have stated that classic colors never go on sale, I want to be sure to purchase one of those, or wait for a sale for a seasonal color.  I am really liking the Bilberry... anyone know if that is a "classic"?   Or does anyone know which colors are classic?  TIA!



I'm not sure if bilberry is a seasonal colour (it's not really me, so I never paid it much attention really...) I think that 'classic' colours include black, chocolate brown, beige and off-white. The rest of the colours changes I think. 
Regardless of 'seasonality' you should still be able to get bilberry in the sales - particularly if you shop at the airport or in department stores I think...


----------



## ballet_russe

bilberry is seasonal. it was introduced in Winter 2008 and it was brought back for Winter 2009. get it now, before it's gone!


----------



## ballet_russe

Ania said:


> I'm not sure if bilberry is a seasonal colour (it's not really me, so I never paid it much attention really...) I think that 'classic' colours include black, chocolate brown, beige and off-white. The rest of the colours changes I think.



no... I think red, navy, black, chocolate brown, slate, and beige/tan are in the permanent collection

offi-white (called "paper") is seasonal


----------



## timayyyyy

The plain black just does it for me =)


----------



## Ania

ballet_russe said:


> no... I think red, navy, black, chocolate brown, slate, and beige/tan are in the permanent collection
> 
> offi-white (called "paper") is seasonal



Did they brought navy back for good? That'd be good! I remember searching for it in winter 07 and being told by the boutique that it's been discontinued... They said it was being replaced with olive green but then it was brought back again in AW08 and olive green is not in the current palette... :wondering Then again they did that big 'younger image' shift since 2007...


----------



## Bagbabe53

I have the large Le Pliage in Kiwi, a bright green and love it. Kiwi is a super accent to spring and summer colors, and great with the deep purples I love in the autumn; also looks good as accent to neutral colors. Am thinking about getting limited edition print of black background with white crisscross riders; Bloomies F&F disc. of 20 percent applies to Longchamp, so I may take the plunge once again!


----------



## Cinderlala

My favorite color, and the Pliage that I use by far the most, is my all black version.  It has black handles & the black bag.  I love it & use it on absolutely every trip I take.


----------



## funnybeaver

I'd take a pink one anytime!


----------



## Man@Mallory

Bilberry was definitely the most popular colour this season.  And it is now sold out in most sizes ^^

The classic colours are...

black
chocolate
red
beige
taupe
graphite
navy
paper

And for SS10

bright red
bright lilac
hot pink
citrine
ocean blue ..... and some more...but I don't know them yet!


----------



## doreenjoy

Ocean Blue? 

OMG I'm swooning. Can't wait to see that color.


----------



## Loquita

Bilberry for something seasonal and Deep Red for the classics.


----------



## PANda_USC

I would think taupe, tan, khaki, grey, navy, black, would all be really easy to match with clothes

That being said, I'd go for an olive green or khaki

but my favorite is my bright purple Pliage with shoulder straps...I love the *pop* of color!


----------



## london_saver

I bought my first plaige today! There was a limited colour selection at Selfridges, but I went for the bright red colour. They had the new SS10 collection, including bright pink, ocean blue etc. They didnt have any bilberry or navy ones though, which I wanted.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bilberry should be back next autumn. Enjoy your new Le Pliage!


----------



## saynotospandex

I'm a real longchamp newbie and have a burning question as I've recently got interested!
Is red a classic color? Have been visiting the official sitebut I only see Garance! 

It's a variation - red with a tinge of pink undertones but not that much. It's prob seasonal as the lining is white. I'm torn because I would like a red as it's really timeless! 

But I don't see it and am left wondering if it's a classic color or just a winter 09 color? My friend has it and bought it long ago though. 

Help will be much appreciated!
Btw I really love royal blue!! Too bad it's no longer available...


----------



## ballet_russe

^ they replaced standard "red" to a new shade called "garance" which is also tomato red but slightly brighter.

i think i read on tPF that garanace will go back to classic red. do a search, we have talked of garance before.


----------



## Inferknight

I've been holding out for the longest time waiting for Longchamp Le Pliages to go on sale either in Saks, Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, or Neiman Marcus! Purple is my favorite color and I am in love with Bilberry's shade! I want to use that as my "classic" bag and a Rosaly (Hot Pink) for the summer. 

AHH! Still wanting to know if all these Memorial sales will include or not! I would really like to get some.


----------



## lushfashionista

I love the Bilberry color!


----------



## clutchbag

I just saw a photo of some tpfer's CYCLAMEN Le Pliage bag, and I swooooooooooned. Totally gorgeous.

My second favorite color is...wait for it....Taupe.


----------



## Mette

Navy.


----------



## pursedout

black


----------



## Irene1

For me the favourite ones would be the neutrals - black, beige with brown leather. Also I love the olive one. Got it in Paris in 2007.


----------



## Monoi

Navy


----------



## TejasMama

Bilberry and graphite are my favorites.


----------



## trendsettrebag

ballet_russe said:


> fsadeli, you should pick the color that is best for YOU. if you wear bright colors a lot, maybe neutral is better. or if you wear a lot of neutrals, then a bright bag is good to spice up your outfit.
> 
> i think tan and black and brown are best for neutral. i have some bright color longchamp, and sometimes they are just too much if I am wearing a clashing color.
> 
> personally, i like the limited edition bags, since they are unlike most people have. i have a millefiori (photo below!) from a few years back.
> 
> wm.netprice.co.jp/@0_img/goodsimg/P19868/w_03.jpg?_ex=500x500


Georgeus one....
Is that limited edition with pink lining??
Great ballet_ruse


----------



## MissPrivé

When i was younger, i used it as a schoolbag. I always had a light blue w/brown handles. Just love the contrast between the dark brown and the light blue...


----------



## clgboy2

my favorite color is blue.


----------



## ballet_russe

trendsettrebag said:


> Georgeus one....
> Is that limited edition with pink lining??
> Great ballet_ruse



yes it is!  brown millefiori print outside, and bright pink inside


----------



## chicaholic4ever

BagLadie said:


> I have a black one with brown handles and I love it.



I want a red one


----------



## Alchamar

Bilberry, graphite and palm green. I have the first two but not a palm green one because it doesn't go with anything in my wardrobe. Still love the summery shade of it though.


----------



## labelwhore04

I have the black one which is my fave but i really like taupe!


----------



## Ravena

what are new colours?
do you recommend any for a new buyer?


----------



## Caro9ine

Graphite! I own three in graphite.


----------



## tatertot

I only have one but it's so versatile and easy to carry. It's Navy with the Orange personalized monogram and brown leather/canvas removable shoulder strap and regular arm straps. The best part is that I can zip it "open" to make it bigger and a rainbow appears which gives it many more pairing options


----------



## Ravena

Caro9ine said:


> Graphite! I own three in graphite.



thank you, i thought it was LE colour?


----------



## dlynn

I love white & Graphite! I am planning on adding a turquoise soon. It is the new spring color and is beautiful!


----------



## AndreaD

I love them in blue and black!  So classic!


----------



## Ravena

I like:
black
beige
navy
red
graphite

I ll buy only one, what do you think I should get?


----------



## nygrl

I love my navy one! It goes with literally everything I wear and holds so much. I've been looking to buy another one, but I think I'm going to get the black Planetes this time around.


----------



## missmoimoi

Thinking of getting my first one since Holts just started carrying them...I think the dark orange is first  after that, who knows?


----------



## MsReya

I have red, dark green, dark orange and grass green (sorry no idea what are the names for these colours as all are bought some years ago), I use the red and dark green the most. The next colours I'll get are dark purple and chocolate brown. All these 6 colours are stables in my wardrobe so it's super easy to mix and match. If I could have only one, my choice would be choc brown, as it would go with anything.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Just bought a graphite one and I love it.  I originally wanted navy, but none were to be found or even ordered until next season, so I got the last graphite large one in the store because that was the closest color I could get to navy, but now I'm really glad I got this color, because it's lovely and goes with even more than the navy would have.  It has a way of just sort of blending in with pretty much everything.


----------



## simpleqrl

Graphite, absolutely graphite
Have three and not yet enough
A few other color but not too in love


----------



## Daphs

I own a seasonal Turquiose colour, a seasonal Watermelon like colour and a classic purple and love them all. I think Longchamp are great for a pop of colour!


----------



## AnaVeronika

My favorite color is navy, but I also like taupe and beige.


----------



## alatrop

Definitely navy -- pairs well with the brown leather handles (not too much contrast like the black can seem to some) and goes with black, brown, gray, pretty much every color you could imagine.


----------



## lingsummer

I have a*Bilberry, red and taupe. I love*Bilberry the most!*


----------



## soymilky

NAVY with no doubt. It's just gorgeous color!!Love it with a baby pink charm!


----------



## underthis

Purple, always purple! I guess i have a spring in my mind


----------



## Sophieselt

lingsummer said:


> I have a*Bilberry, red and taupe. I love*Bilberry the most!*



--- I don't have one in Bilberry but that might be my next purchase- gorgeous color!


----------



## upawn

Taupe is an all-season color for me


----------



## tshop4

Hi ya'll! 
ya'll seem like experts on everything longchamp and i hope someone can help me out. my friend got this large longchamp le pliage in a bright cobalt blue color a long time ago and i cant figure out what the name of it is! i know they never name their bags like "cobalt" so im hoping someone knows what i am talking about! ive looked up some of the blues mentioned here like peacock and Mediterranean but they werent bright enough. please help!


----------



## Miss BB

I ordered a small black short handle from Nordies...

Is Bilberry different enough to get both ???????? I keep dreaming of Bilberry!


----------



## Caro9ine

Graphite. no contest.


----------



## violinballet

I'm going to buy one soon, and my top three are camel, taupe, and chocolate -- all shades of brown


----------



## nordysgal

violinballet said:
			
		

> I'm going to buy one soon, and my top three are camel, taupe, and chocolate -- all shades of brown



Aaaah, I have a similar dilemma! I really liked the camel color released this fall, but I had a Nordstrom gift card to use and they didn't have it in stock in the large le pliage  - only chocolate. Waiting for it to arrive tomorrow, but still lusting after camel. Most other retailers I've seen online already have the camel available online... Does anyone know if Nordstrom will be receiving the fall colors in the large le pillage?!!


----------



## violinballet

One of my friends got the large Le Pliage in camel and that hooked me on Longchamp in general. That and that fact that 99% of the girls at my school suddenly had them after winter break  I've only seen camel in person, but taupe and chocolate look really nice online too. I like browns because they go with everything I have. And they're just simply beautiful hues!

I'm not sure what you mean by the fall colors, but I did find the camel Le Pliage in stock on Longchamp.com and Nordstrom.com.  As I'm new to the site, I don't know if I'm allowed to link them or not, so I won't, but they are there!


----------



## Miss BB

Yes, new fall colors are at Nordys.
I like the dark green one also ~ so classy for fall !


----------



## rainrowan

I like Bilberry. Also partial to Fig, which is lighter.


----------



## Mree43

Navy! Love mine!


----------



## nordysgal

Miss BB said:


> Yes, new fall colors are at Nordys.
> I like the dark green one also ~ so classy for fall !



yay, thanks!  just saw it this morning.  Although, after looking at the fall colors, and considering my own collection, I think I'm just going to be happy with my chocolate.  As much as I love the brighter color bags, I'm mainly using the larges as true toes - for gym stuff, travel, etc.  They get pretty banged up with, so I'm going to stick to the darker shades that show less wear.


----------



## smurfgirl06

I love my graphite! It looks gray and blue depending on the light.


----------



## pukasonqo

bilberry, but then i am biased as i love purple!


----------



## anabell2012

I was looking at all colors, I liked bilberry, navy, duck blue, camel, chocolate,  every hour I was deciding on different one. Finally I chose graphite and next day went to Bloomindales and purchased..... black one.
And I think that was the right decision - match to everything and look just gorgeous.


----------



## LABAG

jUST GOT A NAVY ONE-SO CLASSIC-BUT DARN DO I LOVE MY BILBERRY FROM LAST SEASON!


----------



## Miss BB

My fall purchase was a small short handle in black.
If i ever get a med, it will be bilberry!


----------



## boscobaby

Definitely is Navy ...


----------



## violinballet

Wouldn't a navy Longchamp clash with black clothes, and vice versa for black Longchamp and navy clothes? I don't have much black (only a lot of navy) so that wouldn't be a huge issue for me -- I was just wondering if anyone has tried to pair those two colors together.


----------



## Miss BB

No! I love navy and black together !!! You can see the bag so much better !!!!!


----------



## Melissa_lcm

Anyone has burgundy? Closer to deep red or deep purple? I can hardly imagine it..


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

pukasonqo said:


> bilberry, but then i am biased as i love purple!





lingsummer said:


> I have a*Bilberry, red and taupe. I love*Bilberry the most!*





Sophieselt said:


> --- I don't have one in Bilberry but that might be my next purchase- gorgeous color!





Miss BB said:


> I ordered a small black short handle from Nordies...
> 
> Is Bilberry different enough to get both ???????? I keep dreaming of Bilberry!



I am absolutely obsessing about Bilberry - will be my first Longchamp.  Yeeeey!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

As a leaving gift from my colleagues I just received a Le Pliage - Black with brown leather - I'm so overwhelmed! hadn't expected this as a gift! I love it and will truly miss my colleagues!


----------



## Uromastyx

Navy!


----------



## Miss BB

Sophie-Rose said:


> As a leaving gift from my colleagues I just received a Le Pliage - Black with brown leather - I'm so overwhelmed! hadn't expected this as a gift! I love it and will truly miss my colleagues!


what a great and thoughtful gift !
I love nothing more than giving/receiving practical gifts.
You will use her for years !!


----------



## nygrl

Definitely navy! Goes with everything.


----------



## shavina

navy


----------



## ashley_p

fsadeli said:
			
		

> Hi peeps!! i intend to get a new longchamp le pliage in medium and short handle and i really want to know what color is your favourite for the longchamp bag as i need the one that can match with everything!! i'm thinking between red or black, but now the basic colors are all made from China!! so if u got the same or any else could be a better suggestion for me!! currently i got a le pliage small size short handle in dark purple and i thought it's the easiest to match, so now i'm in dilemma of choosing another color, help please? thanks all!!



Orange


----------



## Fifitrix

I think I'd go for a camel colour. It may be my next purchase.


----------



## Bunny Muffins

I agree caramel. Possibly a nice blue!


----------



## Bond7Girl

violinballet said:


> Wouldn't a navy Longchamp clash with black clothes, and vice versa for black Longchamp and navy clothes? I don't have much black (only a lot of navy) so that wouldn't be a huge issue for me -- I was just wondering if anyone has tried to pair those two colors together.



It doesn't clash at all, and it is a very French color combination!


----------



## Bond7Girl

Bilberry is probably my favorite L color, as it is just so unique. Pistache from a few years ago is beautiful, too.

Still, I have practically every style in Navy, because it goes with everything.


----------



## Coteyito

I have a medium one with short handles in a neutral olive green, is very versatile! I use it with different shades of brown, beige, wine, blue, also great with jeans... I really use it a lot! I just found out the name of the color is Loden Green!


----------



## violinballet

@Bond7Girl: Hmm. If that's true, I think I may just go for navy over my browns...


----------



## briallie

I *think* black is my favorite so far.
Trying to decide on another....something for the warmer months.
I have ordered several but cannot decide...maybe beige or slate (I like neutrals )


----------



## seton

1. myrtille/bilberry
2. slate/taupe


----------



## JenW

Bilberry!


----------



## amadea88

Another fan of bilberry


----------



## klatte

A tie between Bilberry, Black, and Navy &#128513;


----------



## AmyEclectic

Black and navy


----------



## helene20

I love Orange, I own the small and the large in that color.


----------



## Mariapia

Bilberry, Navy....all reds....
I love clémentine as well but don't have one unfortunately....


----------



## seton

i love lp oranges too. especially poppy!


----------



## Colonia

To be honest I love all colours of the longchamp. Just the light colours I am worrying about to buy.


----------



## Amazona

Still Chocolate. Taupe was also nice, and Gunmetal. LOVING my new Amethyst!


----------



## cheidel

Right now my fav color is gunmetal.  I have a large LH and the medium SH in gunmetal, camel is also another fav color.


----------



## jackie6

I love Bilberry the best, which is great color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I don't think I can just pick one. I tend to _feel_ my colors based on the season and that influences my choice.

So for right now, my favorite colors are Amethyst and Mint/Teal (still can't choose just one).


----------



## catsinthebag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I don't think I can just pick one. I tend to _feel_ my colors based on the season and that influences my choice.
> 
> So for right now, my favorite colors are Amethyst and Mint/Teal (still can't choose just one).



I know what you mean about "feeling" colors -- I'm the same way! Your mint/teal is fabulous, btw -- perfect with jeans.

Like so many others, I love Bilberry, but I just picked up the new blue and have a feeling it will be a new favorite for spring and summer -- it's gorgeous!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> I know what you mean about "feeling" colors -- I'm the same way! Your mint/teal is fabulous, btw -- perfect with jeans.
> 
> Like so many others, I love Bilberry, but I just picked up the new blue and have a feeling it will be a new favorite for spring and summer -- it's gorgeous!



Agree! I love the deep blue.


----------



## sleepykris

Definitely Bilberry.  I have the small longhandled and just received the large longhandled.  I was going to ask for navy to be different, but I just love bilberry!


----------



## luxurious91

i love lagoon! so fresh


----------



## LilySa

I one saw a longchamp le pliage in a creme colour with creme coloured handles. Unfortunately it was a limited edition I supposed, but it looked incredibly summery yet chic.


----------



## tomorrow1108

My bilberry works well with anything! It's made in China, but good quality.


----------



## juls12

I would say bilberry. It doesn't really show stains, goes with a lot and isn't boring. And it just looks beautiful. But I don't think I could just have one when there are so many beautiful colours to choose from


----------



## mary79

Reviving an old thread so we can add more recent colours... 

I'm still in love with last season's green... I forget what the colour was called. I bought it as a special present for a dear friend and she carries it daily... The only problem is I could not get the same one for myself, so will be waiting for another colour to come out that I love as much.

Which is your current favourite colour? Pics please if you can!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mary79 said:


> Reviving an old thread so we can add more recent colours...
> 
> I'm still in love with last season's green... I forget what the colour was called.



It was called Cedar.

My current fave colours for the LP are Black, Indigo and Navy  Not particularly exciting haha


----------



## LVlover13

Navy blue or bilberry


----------



## Ann_Margaret

I love carrying my chocolate, lemon, green (2015) and candy


----------



## Amazona

Still loving Chocolate, and missing Amethyste...I wish they'd come back some day.


----------



## moose81

My favorite of all time is hydrangea.  I love how vibrant it is.  I also feel like it works in all seasons.  

Lagoon is also gorgeous but it's more of a warm weather color in my opinion.


----------



## cheidel

My favorites are Navy and Gunmetal. 

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mine is Bilberry, purple being my favorite color. I just love how dark it is and yet distinctively purple.


----------



## curlsaloud

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mine is Bilberry, purple being my favorite color. I just love how dark it is and yet distinctively purple.



Yep +1 it's my current work bag, accessorised with a gold suede tassel.  Just love it


----------



## edsltan

Are there still black medium le pliage short handle nylon that is made in france?


----------



## Dintjes

Gunmetal, chocolate, navy and bilberry.


----------



## bakeacookie

Seasonal: lagoon
Classic: bilberry


----------



## BooYah

i really love bilberry and cyclamen


----------



## fsadeli

wow I can't believe this thread is still exist! I must say my favorite color would be navy! Now I have become a mom and I use LLH le pliage in Navy for my diaper and everyday bag, match everything!


----------



## ladysarah

This thread needs more photos....


----------



## edsltan

Mine's bilberry! I love her because although she's just small, still she's perfect for everyday use and I love that she's made in france too! Just bought her last week


----------



## APhiJill

I love Black and Navy for Longchamp


----------



## amethyst25

Bilberry, slate and hydrangea


----------



## superluxurious

My fav navy and black too!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinky and lagoon (forgive bad iPad pic)


----------



## onlythebest

paula3boys said:


> Pinky and lagoon (forgive bad iPad pic)
> View attachment 3611810


I'm debating between navy, ivory and pinky. Do you get a lot of use from the pink bag @paula3boys? and wondering about stains...is it relatively easy to wipe off dirt/stains?


----------



## paula3boys

onlythebest said:


> I'm debating between navy, ivory and pinky. Do you get a lot of use from the pink bag @paula3boys? and wondering about stains...is it relatively easy to wipe off dirt/stains?



If you look close on my picture, there is a small mark (not sure if it is dirt, but I think it is color transfer from very washed blue jeans). I tried to get it off, but so far have not been able to. I will keep trying, but when I carry it, nobody can see it. I know it is there and it did drive me crazy since all of my bags are kept in great condition. I tried to use baby wipe and a Shout wipe, but they didn't work. I bought a Mr. Clean eraser, but haven't tried it yet. I am just enjoying the color and won't let it bother me anymore. I love this shade of pink. It is great for Spring time, but I will carry it year round when I feel like it


----------



## Lizzys

My must have colors are navy and black.  My favorite additional color is the garnet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Black and Bilberry for me. Adore the Navy too.


----------



## MochaCake

Black and navy for me


----------



## Ann_Margaret

I'm loving deep red and amethist right now.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Purple Neo.


----------



## LVoeNature

cyclamen pink


----------



## handbagjunkie00

LVoeNature said:


> cyclamen pink



Agree; gorgeous color!


----------



## MarTayND

My favorite are the Bilberry on small and large expandable with long handles. They match myTravel Pro suitcase exactly. May consider getting 1 or 2 more, but the ones I have are so great I might not need them. Would consider Navy, curry or deep red.


----------



## spicestory

My favorite colors are: Bilberry for Le Pliage Nylon (i.e. the foldable LPs), & Navy and Black for Le Pliage Neo (i.e the non-foldable LPs).


----------



## ducky112

Navy, bilberry and pinky for me!


----------



## MarTayND

MarTayND said:


> Just bought my first Longchamps. Sooooo many colors to choose from. My favorite - Bilberry. I love Bilberry because it's not black or blue, but is a very rich color. I have one small, nylon tote and 1 large expandable tote, both with LONG handles. (The second seems to be a rare find. I can not find anymore for sale in US.) They match myTravel Pro suitcases exactly. Just found a small long handle in Garance reduced at Nordstrom. But I also see what appears to be a new shade of red called "Deep Red". I think I would prefer that one over Garance. (I want to sport a Red this fall when I go to my son's college as it is one of his school colors.) I am considering getting 1 or 2 more in a neutral like Khaki or one of the ones in a pop of color for summer. The Bilberry's I will reserve for travel bags.


u


fsadeli said:


> Hi peeps!! i intend to get a new longchamp le pliage in medium and short handle and i really want to know what color is your favourite for the longchamp bag as i need the one that can match with everything!! i'm thinking between red or black, but now the basic colors are all made from China!! so if u got the same or any else could be a better suggestion for me!! currently i got a le pliage small size short handle in dark purple and i thought it's the easiest to match, so now i'm in dilemma of choosing another color, help please? thanks all!!


----------

